# If you're having a bad day...



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

At least you aren't this squirrel!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Not a big fan of squirls, but poor thing!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I'm not a fan of them either, but getting hung by your nuts is probably the worst way to go I can think of.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

sometimes them squirrels have huge sacs... poor thing lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Ouuuuuuuuuccccchhhh...


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah I would think so! So did you find this picture online, or did you witness this in real life?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OUUUUCH. lol

Gargamel is having a bad day. He just found a yellow jacket nest when he was heading his ball around. Poor buddy!! Not as bad off as the squirrel though lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Gargamel! I remember when that happened to D as a pup, I felt so bad for him.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Poor guy, that's gotta sting!! 

Someone posted it on Instagram so I had to steal it! Haha.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

it sure did sting lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor Mel. Benadryl may help. Typing this with my toes curled after seeing that squirrel picture.


----------

